# Finger sling, wrist sling or ?



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Pretty much a mixture of everything if you look up and down the line. Lot of finger slings and various types of wrist slings. Many of the wrist slings used are not the bulkier hunting, braided versions. Rather, either a sling that goes around the wrist, around the front of the bow and then hooks back onto itself at the wrist, or else a thin piece of rope (i.e. d-loop material or usually even a little finer, more flexible) tied through the holes in the riser below the grip (put hand through rope, similar to a standard bow-mounted wrist sling). Basically whatever is comfortable for you, keeps you from grasping the bow when you shoot, and is not too tight so it interferes with the bow's forward recoil and follow-thru when you shoot.

>>------>


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I used a finger sling for 2 years

Now i dont use either.
its just personal preference


----------

